# Fog and mountain



## astrodav68 (Dec 30, 2007)

hi everybody

some pictures taken this holiday. I hope you'll enjoy them !

01






02


----------



## Rabieshund (Dec 30, 2007)

Love #1!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 30, 2007)

Both are very beautiful.


----------



## dbrandon (Dec 30, 2007)

I, too, absolutely love #1 :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2007)

Where have you been, David?
I missed you and your lovely, beautiful, soft photos. Now that there are no poppies around, you find wonderfully lit and fog-shrouded mountains. Ahhhh. Lovely! The first is especially nice.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 30, 2007)

#1 is absolutely splendid. The second one is good too, but number one is really in a league of its own.


----------



## ernie (Dec 30, 2007)

that first one is a very soothing picture. beautiful.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 30, 2007)

Another vote for #1. Such a peaceful scene.  Those colours, the mood created by the mist, and the lines created by the water, mountains and clouds, make for a stunning shot.


----------



## Ronman (Dec 30, 2007)

astrodav,  beautiful photos,  I'm find that #2 speaks loudly to me.  Maybe because my home is near the Smokey Mtns, of N Carolina, where scenes like this are not uncommon.  ron


----------



## astrodav68 (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you everybody.

another to continue

03


----------



## dbrandon (Dec 31, 2007)

Think i have a new favourite in #3. Spectacular vibrance and wonderful composition !!


----------



## Ronman (Dec 31, 2007)

Astrodav, I like #3 a lot.  A splendid mix of colors, and such a smooth sky.

I mentioned yesterday that your #2 reminded me of our Smokey Mtns.  We have a predominant Pine and deciduous forest.  Are those mostly Spruces on your Mtns?


----------



## astrodav68 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ronman said:


> Are those mostly Spruces on your Mtns?


 
I don't know exactly, but there is a lot of spruces yes.

another picture

04


----------



## KenCo (Jan 4, 2008)

I like 1 and your last edition 4....Nicely done.


----------



## astrodav68 (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you

simple sunset

05


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 5, 2008)

Simple as in well executed. Very nice series.


----------



## astrodav68 (Jan 5, 2008)

a sunrise in November

06


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 5, 2008)

Those are *AMAZING AND BEAUTIFUL*! :thumbup:  :mrgreen:

I wish I could be there taking some of those photos, I can't wait to go camping with my new camera this summer!


----------



## Robstar1619 (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing pictures:thumbup:


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool shots!


----------



## The Empress (Jan 5, 2008)

All very amazing shots!!! great job!!!


----------



## astrodav68 (Jan 6, 2008)

with a little bit more fog ^^

07


----------



## Black & White (Jan 6, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 6, 2008)

nice shots!


----------



## Campbell (Jan 6, 2008)

The colors of 1 and 7 are awesome.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 6, 2008)

amazing series!


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 6, 2008)

These pictures are beautiful.  I like all of them, especially the third to last where you can see the jetstream and the sun is just about to fall below the mountains.  Where are these pictures being taken?  I assume in France since that's where you are from but what area?


----------



## astrodav68 (Jan 7, 2008)

fatsheep said:


> Where are these pictures being taken? I assume in France since that's where you are from but what area?


 
They were taken in the east of France, in a place called "Les Vosges"

08


----------



## astrodav68 (Jan 11, 2008)

a last picture maybe

09


----------

